# BURNABY | Brentwood | 186m x 2 | 611ft x 2 | 56 fl x 2 | 182m | 597ft | 55 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4968 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4963 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6073 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More

IMG_6089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6093 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1747 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1749 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1763 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1765 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1769 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1786 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1784 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1782 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1780 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part one of the 2 parts series.

IMG_5228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

IMG_5429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5431 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

First set of the 3 parts series.



DSC04141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 3

DSC04161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04239 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04242 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04243 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04244 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04245 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04246 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04247 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04248 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04257 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC04258 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Took these photos yesterday and I'm going to show them in 4 parts.

IMG_6672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6665 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2



IMG_6663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 3



IMG_6651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The last set..

IMG_6794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6800 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6802 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

3 parts series

DSC04456 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part one


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The new food court


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 28:*

Brentwood community skyline by D70, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One more quick look


----------

